# Lina's Derby Cat Rescue - FOSTER CARERS NEEDED



## Sherylina (Sep 17, 2012)

Foster carers urgently needed for Lina's Derby Cat Rescue.

We have an extremely long waiting list and have just had a couple of people retire from fostering so need to build the ranks up asap!

Home-check will be required (nothing intrusive) and you will be fully supported and given someone to contact in an emergency throughout the whole time you are fostering for us.

Vet bills and flea/worm treatments covered by the rescue.

We also have lots of kittens and a couple of adult cats ready for rehoming if anyone would like to join the group and look through the albums.

Website under construction but you can join us on Facebook here:
Log in | Facebook


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

just bumping


----------

